# Bench grinder reccomendation



## Mel769 (10 Apr 2016)

Hi, hope this is in the correct forum. Im looking for a bench grinder that has a decent adjustable tool rest, like the one found here
http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-util ... ockType=G4

It looks as though UK bench grinders all have flimsy tool rests (like the one on my current grinder) that are easily bent out of shape because they so thin and a pain to adjust. Anyone know where I can get hold of what im looking for ??

Thanks


----------



## deema (10 Apr 2016)

All grinders I'm aware of have fairly basic guides, the normal solution is to bug the best grinder and the either make or buy a guide. Probably the best grinder is the Crusen, they can be very reasonably bought second hand from an auction site. They are considered to be the 'Wadkins' of the grinder world.


----------



## Mel769 (10 Apr 2016)

Thanks I will have a look, im not particularly looking for a high end grinder, just want one with a decent tool rest. Why they dont seem to sell em in Uk is beyond me. Looks like I will have to make some kind of attachment i guess.................


----------



## woodpig (10 Apr 2016)

You haven't mentioned what you intend to sharpen but you can get rests like this, there are others.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-grin ... est-600320

Or you can make your own.


----------



## deema (10 Apr 2016)

A Crusen from an auction site is highly likely to be a lower cost, better quality option than any any other option.

The crusens guides are probably the best you can find on any bench top grinder. For rough grinding their fine, for sharpening they can be used for some stuff, but ultimately you will IMO have either to buy a separate guide or make your own. Making your own is very easy with basic woodworking or metal working knowledge. There are ok entry of plans / designs freely available on the net / instructional videos on uTube.


----------



## Mel769 (10 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the responses, the only issues with making one or buying one is that I dont want to cut a hole in my bench to mount it on, there are ways round that I know. Long story short a grinder with one already attached would be ideal. Im mostly gonna be sharpening mower blades, spade bits, and the occasional chisel; ive been doing so without any guide for god knows how long. As im on the lookout for a new grinder I might as well get one with a decent guide already attached; it looks like the UK just dont have much call for them, which frankly is a bit odd. If anyone sees one for sale in the UK please let us know.


----------



## woodpig (11 Apr 2016)

The only type of grinder I've seen with decent rests on it are this type but sadly they don't seem to be available in the UK.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-D ... nder/H7762

Many people seem to fix both the grinder and rest to a separate board so there's no need to make any holes in the bench.


----------



## Mel769 (11 Apr 2016)

Thanks, think ive tripped myself up on this, looks like only a select few grinders worldwide have inbuilt tool rests.


----------



## Inspector (12 Apr 2016)

woodpig":38djatft said:


> The only type of grinder I've seen with decent rests on it are this type but sadly they don't seem to be available in the UK.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-D ... nder/H7762
> 
> Many people seem to fix both the grinder and rest to a separate board so there's no need to make any holes in the bench.



That kind of grinder is meant for brazed carbide metal lathe bits. The green wheels work poorly on steels. You'd need to replace the wheels with aluminium oxide ones made for steel if you found one.

Mel I agree with the separate board suggested with a crossbar underneath and hold it in your bench vice. No holes in the bench and easily removed and put away if you have the strength to pick it up. I did it that way for many years when space was at a premium.

Pete


----------



## Mel769 (12 Apr 2016)

Inspector":2p4ayzh3 said:


> woodpig":2p4ayzh3 said:
> 
> 
> > The only type of grinder I've seen with decent rests on it are this type but sadly they don't seem to be available in the UK.
> ...



Thanks I did not realise, yes a board in the vice is a good idea too.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Apr 2016)

Here's one mounted on a board and held in a vice -

On that one I just mounted a piece of BMS (that I happened to have) across the front, the reason being that I was grinding the sides of tools that needed support well off the centre line. I haven't found a fault with it so far. I could easily attach something to hold chisels and plane irons. (I have another three grinders set up for different things.)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Apr 2016)

Another good thing about mounting them to a board - it makes them easy to store -


----------

